
Slime - kirubakaran
http://wingolog.org/archives/2006/01/02/slime
======
wingo
I assume you're posting this one because of the reddit article. I've probably
had as many (or half as many -- anyway, on the big-O) reads of that article in
the past day due to reddit as in the previous two years, <i>probably because
of the reddit title</i>.

Yes, titlebaiting is a problem. But titlecrappiness is too, and I definitely
have that, and you have propagated it ;-) The article is about slime, the
emacs lisp mode, in a particular context -- a concept that is poorly conveyed
by the title.

Mostly my fault, but marginally yours also for not having the decency to give
it a more appropriate title ;-)

~~~
kirubakaran
Thanks for the article. I liked it. I thought that everyone here knew what
'slime' stands for. Anyway, you can submit your post again appending some
dummy query string to the url.

